# WD40



## Mikegtr (14 Apr 2021)

I have a new bandsaw and I want to clean the bandsaw bed before use--would you use WD40?--as it does not contain silicone. What have you used? Bandsaw bed probably a bit greasy.


----------



## marcros (14 Apr 2021)

ipa, meths or acetone depending on what is handy at the time.


----------



## eribaMotters (14 Apr 2021)

White spirit and 400 grit adhesive. Wipe dry/clean and then furniture wax to finish off.

Colin


----------



## marcros (14 Apr 2021)

or "white spirit" should be on my list too!


----------



## pe2dave (15 Apr 2021)

Wax to protect. Rustins do one for this job.


----------



## Cabinetman (15 Apr 2021)

Not for cleaning maybe, but I use WD-40 on all my beds once a week. Never had a problem and particularly on the PT it helps the wood move across the surface. Certainly quick and easy. Ian


----------



## Phill05 (15 Apr 2021)

I use to use Meths to wipe down and let dry, then get a hot air blower to warm up the cast and apply Briwax furniture polish some melts into the cast making a harder to rub off finish then top up as and when needed.
I stored a Myford planer under the bench 20+ years ago and only took it out this last month and the beds and fence were just as when I put it away perfect but untreated bars had a coat of rust on.


----------



## Mikegtr (15 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the replies--very helpful.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Apr 2021)

I cleaned mine with w. spirit then went over it with 40 grit on a half sheet sander, cleaned it again and waxed it.
Briwax is good (it has to be good for something) as is grp mould release wax it you haven't machine wax. I can't speak for machine wax, I've not felt inclined to buy it.


----------



## shed9 (15 Apr 2021)

There is no silicone in WD-40, it's predominantly naphtha. It will be fine to clean off the protective gunk from a new tool but not exactly the best for a protective layer as almost all of it evaporates. Any good paste wax will do the job of protecting ferrous surfaces. I use Liberons lubricating wax myself with no issues. I used to use Boeshield T-9 but quickly stopped using it when I saw the safety data sheet.


----------



## Noel John (16 Apr 2021)

I am restoring many old, mostly flat belt machines, after removing various degrees of rust I apply a thin layer on hydraulic oil. it works like a charm and is not expensive. it also does not clog when the machine is put into use.


----------

